

Ask HN: How do you create a sample DB from your LIVE DB? - gumuz

Our LIVE database is too large to be running on our dev machines, but we do need good data sample to test &#38; develop on.<p>Does anyone know of a good solution to this problem?
======
Piskvorrr
We have always solved this by having a large dev database machine,
periodically synced it from live, and connected to it from the dev machines.
Hardware is extremely cheap, compared to dev time. (in the cases I've seen, it
was infeasible to select a _representative_ sample - we may need any of the
database rows; approximating the live database from just a sample was not an
option. I understand that your case would be okay with not having specific
data on-hand, as long as the sample is representative of the full set?)

~~~
DevAccount
One of my old companies also did this. It worked ok most of the time but you
just need to be that little bit more careful that your changes don't affect
other's since it's a shared database.

------
codegeek
For oracle db, we sometimes take partial db dump from prod. into dev/test
environment. But this is at my work where we have specialized DBAs.

